# Boob job



## rogerbodger (Feb 21, 2011)

I heard on the news yesterday that a woman has been given the first ever wooden breast implants.

it would be good if there was a punchline, wooden tit.


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Is it hard wood or soft wood? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

hope she doesn't get splinter cell!


----------

